# Trying this 10 Gal again. Another rescape Page 4



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

looks quite nice, but id like to see atleast 4 more otto cast as they like friend, besides you would have an army of algea control lol. a group of 6 otto cats combined with the RCS you will never have a "hair" of algea again.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

I forgot to add I started with 4 Ottos, 2 disappeared and 2 acclimated. But I also have 4 Amanos in there to help handle any algae problems.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

I must not be to picky. I liked them all. But I feel good when my plants are alive and well. How they are arranged in the tank don't mean a lot to me at this time. lol


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

That actually works sometimes, But in the first pic the swords and crypts took over, so did the Vals. In the 2nd pic, I just took some of the plants and moved them to my 55 gal., and even though the HC was growing so was the hair algae in the HC. So I pulled most of it up and I will try again. 

This was before I started dosing EI ferts and had a good flow of CO2. Once I pulled the HC and algae up, I haven't see it again. 

I just need to find a good deal on HC and I'll try again.


----------



## nugzboltz (May 20, 2008)

fish_fasinated said:


> looks quite nice, but id like to see atleast 4 more otto cast as they like friend, besides you would have an army of algea control lol. a group of 6 otto cats combined with the RCS you will never have a "hair" of algea again.


I've got 7 otos, a bunch of RCS, and 2 nerites, and they don't touch my BBA and hair algae at all. Maybe mine are just more picky than yours :flick:

BTW, nice tanks! Looking at that evolution of tanks, mine's still stuck in the stage 1 form


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

The Amanos will eat the BBA, but no one will touch the hair algae. I had to use a toothbrush to get it out. That process ended up pulling up the HC also.

Thanks for Compliments Kolkri and Nugzboltz


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

it looks nice, i like how slopes up from left to right 

if you replaced the wisteria with something like rotala nanjenshan it would look great


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

The Rotala Nanjenshan is a nice looking plant, especially if trimmed with the slope of the other plants, I may think about it. 

I have the wisteria in their because I thought it was a good plant for soaking up excess nutrients. I also thought it was something that should be in in all planted tanks.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Just got wifey some new lenses for her camera, and had to post a few macro shots that I took. 

Otto








Amano and RCS


















Also trying to decide if I want HC or Dwarf hairgrass for foreground. I have both on the way for my 55 and 4 gal rescapes. I guess it depends on which I have the most left over of.

What do you think?


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

What do I need to make this more interesting. Any suggestions


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

rekles75 said:


> What do I need to make this more interesting. Any suggestions


Very nice tank! The newest aquascape is definitely the best, in my opinion. It looks the most carefully planned and constructed. I'm not a huge fan of the hygro. I think switching it out for something bushy with color that can contrast with your blyxa would be interesting. Perhaps a big mass of pinkish R. wallichi, D. diandra or some such thing. I think a big mass of one type of plant would be more effective than several stems of many different plant types. 

What is the yellow-leafed thing to the left of the anubias on the lower right hand corner of the tank? 

PS - Your drop checker looks a little blue, no?


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

FrostyNYC said:


> What is the yellow-leafed thing to the left of the anubias on the lower right hand corner of the tank?
> 
> PS - Your drop checker looks a little blue, no?


If you are talking about the plant that is in front of and on the DW with the long leaves, It is actually the Hygro. I have since removed it. 

As far as the other plants I am already trying to find something else to replace the wisteria with. I like the suggestions. Thanks for the FB.

I was having a problem with Co2, I had a leak in my needle valve. It has since been corrected.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Just a quick update, I tried HC again but decided to pull it for my 4 Gal. I put some e.tennellus as the foreground but this is just temporary. 

Tell me your thoughts. 


















*What is this? Does anyone know? Should I be concerned?*

























*There are about 7 of these little white worm parasite things crawling on the glass, and one hitch hiking on the back of a RCS. *

All feedback is appreciated.


----------



## theinjected1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Pretty sure they are planarian. You can do a search on how to get rid of tem.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

theinjected1 said:


> Pretty sure they are planarian. You can do a search on how to get rid of tem.


Thanks I just WIKI ed them that looks like them. Should I be worried?


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

Your tank looks absolutely beautiful and appears much bigger than it is!

Planarians are harmless, and are often a sign of too much leftover food in the tank. Try to make sure everything you put in gets eaten and the planarians should disappear.


----------



## chizamp (Apr 12, 2008)

I really like that 2nd picture. I don't know what was wrong with that scape, but you should have kept it. Once it all filled in I think it would have looked really nice.


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

From those pictures it doesn't look like planarians... there's no eyespots, and no triangular shaped head, and they're too oval shaped. Is that an oral disc I see (sucker), maybe 2 of them? Maybe I'm seeing things, but I believe I see 2 suckers, in that case they would be leeches (seen best in the first picture of one).


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

I dont see 2 suckers, but I also dont see 2 eyespots. There is 1 hole at the top and when I touch it, it kinda rolls up like a rolly polly if that makes any sense. If it is a leach how worried should I be, How did I get them and how to rid them?

I was trying to get a better pic, but even with a macro lens these are the best I could do.


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

On a leech that small it might be hard to tell... but they will roll up, any flatworm for that matter rolls up when bothered. I don't know how to get rid of them, but they do pose a danger to your fish, maybe someone else knows. Maybe post about the unidentified critter on another section of the site... like tank general, you might get more responses.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

'scape looks good! I agree that the second one was really nice, but I like the newest one as well! No idea on the question about the little white things though. 

Can't wait to see how the tank grows in!


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Karackle. 

A few things have changed in here, the riccia grew so much that it floated to the top of the tank so I sold it. I liked it but it is kind of messy. I sold some of the blyxa it was crazy bushy and growing into the glass. I got rid of the wisteria so that area is empty now. I also cut the bacopa and the aromatica in half and replanted the tops. 

The biggest change is I got rid of the Toms mini and added a Rena Xp1. I then replaced the stock inflow and spraybar with fishman9809 custom acrylic pipes. I like the look of them but more important than that I get a much better surface flow. 

I now need another background plant to go where the wisteria was.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Been a while, but here we go with an update. Got to warn you I take crappy pics, but I am trying to get better. I'm trying to learn more about editing with photoshop, If any has any suggestions please feel free to comment. 



























My flame is is full of hair algae, I can grow algae with the best of em. 









A few crypts, I dont know what kind. If you do let me know. 









At the moment there are only a couple of Ottos and a bunch of ramshorn and pond snails in this tank. I am planning on putting 2 dwarf puffers in there, I love those little guys. I had them once but one jumped and the other just disappeared. I will probably get rid of the flame moss and do a trim on the plants before I get the DP's. 


Comments welcome.


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

hey, how about an update? i love the scape so far, the blyxa bush is awesome! I like the background too, youve done a great job on this one. do you have the DPs yet?


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Editing with photoshop won't help with those pics, they're too blurry. You should try taking the photos with a macro lens, or stand further away from the tank and then crop the photos on your computer. 

The tank looks really great, your blyxa in particular is fantastic. However, seeing all that hair algae in your moss makes me crazy. Have you tried spot treating it with excel or H202?

You can also get a lot of that hair/thread algae out by combing the moss with a toothbrush, and twirling the toothbrush to catch and pull the algae off the moss.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow I love that Marselia Minute and that Blyxa!


----------



## brt_p (Nov 16, 2008)

it's a very unique layout..it's like a half circle with different colour..roud:


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Intresting progression on this tank.....roud:roud:roud:


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

demosthenes said:


> hey, how about an update? i love the scape so far, the blyxa bush is awesome! I like the background too, youve done a great job on this one. do you have the DPs yet?


WOW, Thanks for the love on the scape. I have pulled the flame moss, and put some plants in from my 4 gal. It has become a holding tank for now. Not too much though. I haven't gotten the DP's yet, I haven't had time with the holidays and all. I have to go about an hour north to find some, I will definately try after the New Year. I will try to update tonight or tomorrow.



FrostyNYC said:


> Editing with photoshop won't help with those pics, they're too blurry. You should try taking the photos with a macro lens, or stand further away from the tank and then crop the photos on your computer.
> 
> The tank looks really great, your blyxa in particular is fantastic. However, seeing all that hair algae in your moss makes me crazy. Have you tried spot treating it with excel or H202?
> 
> You can also get a lot of that hair/thread algae out by combing the moss with a toothbrush, and twirling the toothbrush to catch and pull the algae off the moss.


Actually I spent $90 on a lens kit for my wifes birthday (its her camera), kind of a gift for the both of us on the sly. The kit came with a macro lens and a wide angle lens and an adaptor for the lenses to fit on the camera. Plus a few other things like filters and cleaning kits and a tripod w/ level. The problem is if I used the Macro lens I can only take up close pics of the fish or plants, with the adapter on if I try to take a full tank shot, it will show the inside of the adapter and look like tunnel vision. And the wide angle lens, well the room is just too small for it. I will take more pics, I will just have to take my time with them and not try 30 min before I have to go to work. 

As far as the hair algae, I tried excel and it began to kill it (turned the algae red) but than it came back in full effect. I have also used the toothbrush method, it pulled the algae out kind of but it would also start pulling the moss out. I have since tried to bleach the moss, but decided against using it so I trashed it. I may try some anabias bartari nana tied to the DW next but I will see. 

Thanks for the compliment on the Blyxa.:icon_lol:



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow I love that Marselia Minute and that Blyxa!


Thank you. the MM came out of my 55gal. It was a section that was growing in too thick in there. I have plenty, I tried to sell it in the S&S but no one bit, so I planted in my 10 gal. I really didnt want to have the same foreground in more than one tank but I just didnt want it to go to waste. As far as the blyxa is concerned, I like the bushyness (?) of it. It just grows into it self and starts to uproot at times, but I love it other than that. 



brt_p said:


> it's a very unique layout..it's like a half circle with different colour..roud:


UNIQUE, Thanks. I guess whats its called when you throw some stuff together. :hihi: Just kidding. 

As far as the half circle thing, I guess you are talking about the blyxa. If so Thanks!



EdTheEdge said:


> Interesting progression on this tank.....roud:roud:roud:


INDEED!!!!!!! Thanks.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Btw, I think the Crypt is Crypt Becketii.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

What is the little short plant that is spreading all over the bottom? I like that a lot!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I had the same issue with hair algae mixed in moss, except mine was java moss, so I felt free to do some testing with it. I tried excel and H202 spot treating, which did not completely eradicate the algae. I then tried bleach dipping it, which killed the algae but also yellowed the moss. I also tried a 5 day blackout in a closet with some of the moss, which turned much of the algae pink but the moss didnt look so hot after that either. All went in the trash. 

And regarding your camera... gotcha.  I didn't realize you were using a *good* camera with multiple lenses. I just use a compact point and shoot.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Phoenix-cry said:


> What is the little short plant that is spreading all over the bottom? I like that a lot!


Looks like Marsilea minuta.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Phoenix-cry said:


> What is the little short plant that is spreading all over the bottom? I like that a lot!


Yes it is, Marsilea minuta. Its sorta like Glosso but a darker green foreground plant.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Btw, I think the Crypt is Crypt Becketii.


Thanks. 



FrostyNYC said:


> I had the same issue with hair algae mixed in moss, except mine was java moss, so I felt free to do some testing with it. I tried excel and H202 spot treating, which did not completely eradicate the algae. I then tried bleach dipping it, which killed the algae but also yellowed the moss. I also tried a 5 day blackout in a closet with some of the moss, which turned much of the algae pink but the moss didnt look so hot after that either. All went in the trash.
> 
> And regarding your camera... gotcha.  I didn't realize you were using a *good* camera with multiple lenses. I just use a compact point and shoot.


As for the moss, I used to have a marimo ball in here and I read that marimo ball sometimes create hair algae. I believe that may have been part of the cause. Although I may be doing something wrong with my dosing so that could be the cause also. I am tweaking things a little now so I will see how it comes out. 

No matter how good the camera is if you dont fully understand what you are doing you can still get busted pics. I tried to read the thread on taking good photos but it might as well be Cambodian to me ( no offese to cambodians) I just dont take good pics. The camera has too many options, so maaybe I should use a point and click camera. I dont even use my cell phone camera unless I see something in a store and take a pic of it to see how much it is on eBay.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks! I'm going to try and get a hold of some of that.


----------



## parkman7 (Dec 28, 2008)

The photo of the pest looks like a flat worm. They are related to leeches but completely harmless. They are more like slugs, they show up when you are feeding too much, or excess nitrates from dead plants leaves, etc.
I would add a few Nerite snails to compete with those other critters, and reduce feeding if you are not already. Their numbers will dwindle, but they are simply something that comes with a planted tank.
I like the porcupine nerites(green with black stripes and big spines). Also they stay small about 1cm in diameter, 2cm max and never eat plants, just algae and leftovers.
P.S. Tank looks great!
Regards,


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

tank looks great

how do you like the azoo regulator? does it have a good needle valve or did you buy a separate one?


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

parkman7 said:


> The photo of the pest looks like a flat worm. They are related to leeches but completely harmless. They are more like slugs, they show up when you are feeding too much, or excess nitrates from dead plants leaves, etc.
> I would add a few Nerite snails to compete with those other critters, and reduce feeding if you are not already. Their numbers will dwindle, but they are simply something that comes with a planted tank.
> I like the porcupine nerites(green with black stripes and big spines). Also they stay small about 1cm in diameter, 2cm max and never eat plants, just algae and leftovers.
> P.S. Tank looks great!
> Regards,


Thanks, I havent seen any in this tank for a while. But then again there is nothing in here but 2 Ottos. and some snails. I dot have good luck with nerites, I get them and clean up and then die. I dont think I will get them again. 



monkeyruler90 said:


> tank looks great
> 
> how do you like the azoo regulator? does it have a good needle valve or did you buy a separate one?


I bought a 3 way splitter and put that on my Milwaukee reg. and I moved that to this room where this tank and 2 others are, I then took the NV from the milwuakee and put it on the Azoo. THe Azoo NV had to be adjusted everytime I refilled the CO2 tank (2.5) and I had to work it everyday for a about a week to get the bubble count right.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Small update:



















replaced the flame moss. 









Its not looking like much, but I am still dealing with hair algae like crazy. I cant overdose the excel too much because it will melt the blyxa. So I am just trying to play around with the ferts. I may end up taking the Ottos out and cranking up the CO2 and see how that goes.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

very pretty! Evil hair algae!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So you have Marselia Quadrifolia in your 55 and Marselia Minuta in your 10 right?


----------



## brt_p (Nov 16, 2008)

black-out your entire tank in four days, fully CO2, but WC at the first day...


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> So you have Marselia Quadrifolia in your 55 and Marselia Minuta in your 10 right?


It was sold to me as MQ, But I think it is MM. What is in the 10 gal is what I pulled out of my 55gal. It was growing in some places I didnt want it to, so I pulled it and tried to sell it but no one wanted it at that time, so I put it in the 10gal. since I didnt have a foreground. I really dont want it there as I didnt want the same foreground in 2 tanks but I will keep it there until I find something else. 



brt_p said:


> black-out your entire tank in four days, fully CO2, but WC at the first day...


I will be doing a blackout some time this weekend after I catch the ottos. Then I will crank up the CO2 to this tank. Are you saying to do a WC on the first day of the backout or the first day after the blackout?


----------



## brt_p (Nov 16, 2008)

rekles75 said:


> I will be doing a blackout some time this weekend after I catch the ottos. Then I will crank up the CO2 to this tank. Are you saying to do a WC on the first day of the backout or the first day after the blackout?


oopss..sorry..i mean before the blackout


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok I got cha I will try this weekend.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Rescape on a whim*

Ok after several 4 and 5 day blackouts I decided to do something different with this tank. It was full of hair algae, BBA, And a lot of more living things that I didnt plant. 

Here is some pics before I tore it down. 



















This is what I came up with after the tear down. These were the only two I could get before my camera battery died. 


















Dont pay attention to the bubble wand in the corner, it only comes on after lights out, because I was pumping the CO2 really high. 

I dont have a scape planned too much so I want many suggestions. I currently have some anubias petites tied to the DW and some crypts I salvaged along with some Blyxa and moss. I soaked all of the old plants that I kept in a bowl of excel and water for a couple of hours before returning them back to the tank. 

I have some UG on the way, I want to see what the craze is all about. It seems that since Ugly Genius used it, I see it all the time now. So I may as well jump on the wagon also. Initially I was going to go with Glosso, But I do like the UG. Now I have glosso on the way and have no where for it to go. 

I also have some Dwarf Sag in another tank I may move over here and use it in the back ground. I want everything to be proportioned to the tank and I think it would look great as a background plant.

*Nothing is final here and I really want suggestions so let me here them.*


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Added some UG and HM. I am still playing around with this tank. Here are a few pics. 




























Dont mind the rock sitting on the DW itis holding the anubias down until it attaches.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

I like it! What's the brown plant in back that forms sort of an arch? Is it something tied to DW?


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks. 

It is supposed to be Singapore moss tied to DW, I believe. I dont think it made it though. I have taken it out and trashed it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Outlawboss said:


> I like it! What's the brown plant in back that forms sort of an arch? Is it something tied to DW?


ROFLOL! Rekles, sorry, but this cracked me up! It reminds me of my java death pit!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

LOL...ya know Java dies from the middle then out. I've never had luck with it...but I'm going to try once more.

Rekles, have you ever tried Xmas moss? In my 5.5 and 1 gal it's taken over 25% and 50% respectively. It grows faster than Hygro, but is very pretty and easily controllable...I do, however, have goldfish who like to eat it though...It never gets wasted!


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> ROFLOL! Rekles, sorry, but this cracked me up! It reminds me of my java death pit!


Ha ha, Glad you enjoyed my pain. 



demonbreedr16 said:


> LOL...ya know Java dies from the middle then out. I've never had luck with it...but I'm going to try once more.
> 
> Rekles, have you ever tried Xmas moss? In my 5.5 and 1 gal it's taken over 25% and 50% respectively. It grows faster than Hygro, but is very pretty and easily controllable...I do, however, have goldfish who like to eat it though...It never gets wasted!


I have plenty of Christmas Moss in my 55gal#1. It grows great for me in there. I dont really miss this moss in here, It was just something that was left over. I may not even put any more moss in here, well maybe some flame moss. I had that once before hair algae took over and I liked the look of it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

demonbreedr16 said:


> LOL...ya know Java dies from the middle then out. I've never had luck with it...but I'm going to try once more.
> 
> Rekles, have you ever tried Xmas moss? In my 5.5 and 1 gal it's taken over 25% and 50% respectively. It grows faster than Hygro, but is very pretty and easily controllable...I do, however, have goldfish who like to eat it though...It never gets wasted!


Xmas moss? He is fantastic with this moss, demonbreedr! I have a 10 gallon crammed with from his 55 and you can't even tell where Rekles took it from. Rekles - hope I didn't offend you with the previous joke. :icon_frow You're still one of my favorites. :wink:


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Not at all Sara, I forget to put to the little smileys and lol things sometimes. You know me and you good peoples. "LOL"


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Glosso grows really well hanging down from something. It might be cool on the top of your big rock. It would grown down on the front like a trailing vine. Might look cool. 

I like the rescape. Maybe a little too much anubias on the right. Maybe tuck in a little into the flat rock on the left were you see the bite out of it near the side. ... just a few ideas...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

rekles75 said:


> Not at all Sara, I forget to put to the little smileys and lol things sometimes. You know me and you good peoples. "LOL"


Glad to know you still like me. :biggrin: I have "foot-in-mouth itis" so I wasn't sure. :hihi:



Tex Gal said:


> Glosso grows really well hanging down from something. It might be cool on the top of your big rock. It would grown down on the front like a trailing vine. Might look cool.
> 
> I like the rescape. Maybe a little too much anubias on the right. Maybe tuck in a little into the flat rock on the left were you see the bite out of it near the side. ... just a few ideas...


Oooo! I love Tex Gal's idea about the glosso, Rekles. Give this one some thought.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

wow i really liked it before you tore it down, that rock was awesome looking and went well along with the plants.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

i LOVE the rock on the left, i wish i could find some with that texture. Nice tank


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

AlexXx said:


> i LOVE the rock on the left, i wish i could find some with that texture. Nice tank


try going out to a landscaping place where they sell plants/rocks and look around i'm pretty sure they'll have what you're looking for. lf for some reason they don't just look online or even craigslist and look up rocks/stone. some people give it away free just to come pick it up. Just gotta know where to look. just make sure it's the type you can actually put in the tank and not some random rock you find that leeches chemicals, l wouldn't want you to kill your fish because of aesthetic reasons.anyways sorry for the hi-jack.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

nice ten gallon. Is the bylxa, japonica or auberti....


----------

